# Bowling Green, KY 2yo Male (URGENT)



## Clayr (Jun 20, 2000)

Owner is moving and is not taking him, 2yo lives with 5yo boy and no problems. Has had ALL basic obedience, house trained and she states he is good with other dogs.

Her name is Monica Berry, I have a pic he is pure and will try and attach it in a follow up post, seems to lock up if I try and attach.

Her phone number is 270-579-1812 although I probably wouldn't call other than to ask questions, push her and she may just dump him.


----------



## Clayr (Jun 20, 2000)

His picture.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------

